# Would this be a honey?



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Factor (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice honey, I guess first this year.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

first I have seen, even though i am 99% sure that it is what it is, be sure, you trust a picture, there are some look alikes, but yes that is a honey.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Yep, thats a honey, or what most around here call a stumper.


----------



## 57rockhead (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes that is a honey.Found some yesterday.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

had some honeys growing in front yard the last 3 days.. and since i just had surgery last tuesday i had to take it easy.. so i figure i would pick and process today.. this am the were gone stems and all.. the deer ate them all.. so now i have mushroom stuffed venison running around my woods.. that was pretty disappointing.. i was watching them for 3 days.. now gone.. like there wasnt anythere to begin with.. i think i will be hitting some woods soon..


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

The Honey's are going Crazy up here now !! Yesterday my Grandaughter Jazmin & I picked a basket full from 1 stump. I love that kind of picking !! Packing them away for a Cold Winter Day !!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice Jack, gotta love those trees with a few hundread on them, they look like nice fresh and very large honey's.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

nice haul there, i have a question for you.. i have been picking honeys for years. and always boiled then froze with butter. seeing you dry them has me curious.. how do you cook with them after they are dried.. do you boil them and then drain and add to food.. or do you throw them right into food while cooking.. just wondering..


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Naglady, I soak them in warm water till they come back, then saute them, and then I incorporate them into dishes. Great for Oriental dishes such as Chop Suey and Stir Frys. You always want to cook Honeys well done.

Sparky, they are at the perfect stage right now. Just fruiting. Nice and meaty !!! Ya buddy !! It's been so cold up here, I think all the bugs went south !


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

mushroom jack, i think i may dehydrate next time i process some.. might have to take a ride today.. deer wiped my stash out in the front yard.. have alot of other spots though.. thank you so much this my be my new method of processing them..


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here's my dried ones from the other day.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

wow thats a nice stash.. i have lots of dried morels, and black trumpets.. i hope to soon have dried honeys.. i just had my daughter and her friend pick some i found in back yard. i am going to try dry.. see how quick they dry.. thanks you for all your help..


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I wll have to try dehydrating them never have, i normally lightly batter and fry them all at once and freeze in serving size bags when i want them take um out and either refry or pop them in the oven. Love honeys in soup and stir frys though so i will have to try drying some. Picked a bunnnnch today


----------

